# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Wiki >  developement d'un wiki

## isbou

bonjour,
je voudrai connaitre quelques outils pour mettre en place un portail collaboratif.proposez moi plusieurs SVP je doit faire une tude comparative.Mercii

----------

